# What would happen?



## nealjpage (Jan 29, 2006)

What would happen if I tried to develop a roll of color C-41 film in black and white chemicals?


----------



## KevinR (Jan 30, 2006)

The end of the universe as we know it. 

I know that I have had lab people put B&W through C-41 and it contaminated the chemicals and ripped the emulsion off the film. Probably something similiar.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 30, 2006)

I have not tried it, but have head it is possible, negative will not come right, my guess is that they would look under exploded


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 30, 2006)

Seek and ye shall find.
The answer is here
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30670


----------

